# First!



## imfree (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm Free & first!!! Yep, born about mid-way through last century, 1955, and still haven't grown up. Maybe I'm just spirited, I dunno. I know about a lot of old stuff that I've through, that the young Guys studied in history......


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 13, 2011)

Darn it! late again! Oh well second is cool too. I just want to say that I have been around these parts (Dims), since the beginning, way back to the early days of the print mag. Thanks to the Chief, Heather, Ann Marie, Randi, and to all the fabulous models, who have graced this place. 

I don't say much around here, but I appreciate this place immensely.
I have a crush on SummerG!:smitten: I know, join the club!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2011)

MarkZ said:


> Darn it! late again! Oh well second is cool too. I just want to say that I have been around these parts (Dims), since the beginning, way back to the early days of the print mag. Thanks to the Chief, Heather, Ann Marie, Randi, and to all the fabulous models, who have graced this place.
> 
> I don't say much around here, but I appreciate this place immensely.
> I have a crush on SummerG!:smitten: I know, join the club!



SummerG is the best crush to have - does wonders for the cardio....


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 13, 2011)

Kara here.....................57 and Thank you, Conrad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am I the first woman here............come on gals, fifties are FUN!

Hoping to take this forum to a new level as we settle in.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 14, 2011)

Seriously? I am the oldest female on Dimensions at 57 years of age? Either that or everyone else is hiding in the forties. LOL! Aw, well, I will just hang out here with the guys.:doh:


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 14, 2011)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Seriously? I am the oldest female on Dimensions at 57 years of age? Either that or everyone else is hiding in the forties. LOL! Aw, well, I will just hang out here with the guys.:doh:



There are many more, and hopefully they'll start posting, Kara. Sadly, I cannot be a regular here anymore. I'll be 61 in February. My 50s were the time when I took up drag racing, scuba diving, built another business, and saw my life change drastically in other ways as well. Now, excitement is a cup of chamomile tea every now and then, pet the cats, and waiting for the next issue of AARP magazine. Well, not quite.


----------



## RVGleason (Dec 15, 2011)

Just turned 56 in October, born in 1955. Influences include cartoons like Pigs Is Pigs, Betty Boop & Little Jimmy and of course my namesake, Jackie Gleason. 

RV :eat1:


----------



## nettie (Dec 15, 2011)

51 here. So far my 50's have seen me living through a divorce and discovering I do still believe in love, pushing myself to do things like rock climbing and being the most fit I've ever been, dancing more than ever, having a career I can be passionate about, and celebrating the true beauty and sensuality I see in myself. There have been challenges and heartaches, but my have there also been joys and adventures! 

Coming up in the next few years - running in a 5K, sky diving, traveling, and finally getting connected with Hospice as a volunteer (something I've wanted to do for ages).


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I am a 54 year old woman living life to the fullest! I say come on 60's!


----------



## bbwbud (Dec 21, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> There are many more, and hopefully they'll start posting, Kara. Sadly, I cannot be a regular here anymore. I'll be 61 in February. My 50s were the time when I took up drag racing, scuba diving, built another business, and saw my life change drastically in other ways as well. Now, excitement is a cup of chamomile tea every now and then, pet the cats, and waiting for the next issue of AARP magazine. Well, not quite.



Now that I'm in the 50's, I wait for the AARP mag, too, and am disappointed there is no centerfold. Well, there is always Dimms and the Wannabe hall of fame and the paysite board and photo threads! I still have the mind of someone in my 20's, if not younger and even less mature.


----------



## imfree (Dec 21, 2011)

bbwbud said:


> Now that I'm in the 50's, I wait for the AARP mag, too, and am disappointed there is no *centerfold*. Well, there is always Dimms and the Wannabe hall of fame and the paysite board and photo threads! I still have the mind of someone in my 20's, if not younger and even less mature.



Wowzers!!! Now, there's an interesting thought! A 50-something centerfold, a mature Lady who has been on this ride called life a while, still has a sense of adventure, and likes to show off!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 4, 2012)

imfree said:


> Wowzers!!! Now, there's an interesting thought! A 50-something centerfold, a mature Lady who has been on this ride called life a while, still has a sense of adventure, and likes to show off!



*I almost want to take on that challenge..............as a 50-something female*


----------



## imfree (Jan 4, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I almost want to take on that challenge..............as a 50-something female*



I'm not sure if you're if you're old enough yet, but you look great, so go for it when and if you are.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm 54. In a nutshell my 50s have seen me battle mild depression after my company was bought out 2 years ago and I was forcibly retired from a job I had more than 25 years. Lost a lot of my mobility sitting around the house bored bored bored, gained 70lb, and more or less vanished from the face of the Earth. 

A year ago as I was trying to snap out of my blue funk, they decided to rehire me part-time 3 days a week so now I'm a double dipper! Methinx the new muckymucks reckoned a big fat lady in a relatively smoothly-running workplace must just be sitting around on her ass doing nothing all day. Ha! Serves 'em right! Lost some weight and regained most of my mobility, except I need a cane now and I know how to use it! I try to accentuate the positive but I am soooo glad to see 2010 and 2011 in my rearview mirror. 

2012 is looking up. Hubby & I look forward to our 30th anniversary so that's cause for celebration! Thank goodness for family and friends.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 7, 2012)

bbwbud said:


> Now that I'm in the 50's, I wait for the AARP mag, too, and am disappointed there is no centerfold. Well, there is always Dimms and the Wannabe hall of fame and the paysite board and photo threads! I still have the mind of someone in my 20's, if not younger and even less mature.



"Now that I'm in the 50's, I wait for the AARP mag, too, and am disappointed there is no centerfold." Har! Har! I'm 74. With magazines designed for us, you're disappointed if there IS a centerfold.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm 74 and I've had more experience being in my 50s than anyone else here. That goes for my 40s and 60s too. Not too sure about the 30s. I was there, but don't remember 'em very well.

But my 50s were the big turning point of my life - for the better - and the decade which my psyche owns. Found a wonderful gal at the start of that decade - the redoubtable Mrs Ho Ho. Used to sing her that Beatles song "will you still need me, will you still feed me When I'm 64?" Well, I'm 74, she does the shopping, I do the cooking, and we feed each other.

And if any of you think that you're going to escort me to some dusty attic reserved those of us whose busts are about to be put on the shelf, well, jump on your bike and see if you can catch me. 

View attachment Bob bike 1 medium.jpg


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 9, 2012)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> And if any of you think that you're going to escort me to some dusty attic reserved those of us whose busts are about to be put on the shelf, well, jump on your bike and see if you can catch me.


My mother will be 80 this year and she might give you a good run! Me, not so much. I do need to get more exercise but I'd probably need a farm tractor seat to fully support my tush. Wide load, ya know. 

No doubt about it, age and weight are catching up with me and I'm having problems with my legs and feet. My cane is a big help although I hope to lose it eventually (the cane I mean -- I lost my mind long ago  ). Weight loss might help if I weren't allergic to starving myself. I'm trying water aerobics for some low impact exercise to improve my mobility, not to lose weight but if it happens that's okay. It's a nice atmosphere and I'm not the only fat woman there. I haven't heard any snarky comments about being the biggest bathing beauty in the pool and nobody has asked me to balance a ball on my nose. I get enough of those acrobatics jumping through flaming hoops at work anyway.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jan 10, 2012)

Sue, So good to see you posting. I have always enjoyed your point of view about the world, fat and other issues. I hear ya, Sister. We are in this growing older thang together. It might not be easy, but honestly it doesn't seem a lot different with my thinner friends. Aging is just HARD.

I, also have been going to water aerobics........okay well, honestly took a break during Nov. and Dec. but am working up the courage to begin again. It is alwayss just difficult to get yourself into that suit and go the first time again, after that...........people are nice in the class and I feel fine with minimal anxiety.

Anyway, just wanted to say "hey" and GOOD TO "SEE" you on here again.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 11, 2012)

TallFatSue said:


> My mother will be 80 this year and she might give you a good run! Me, not so much. I do need to get more exercise but I'd probably need a farm tractor seat to fully support my tush. Wide load, ya know.
> 
> No doubt about it, age and weight are catching up with me and I'm having problems with my legs and feet. My cane is a big help although I hope to lose it eventually (the cane I mean -- I lost my mind long ago  ). Weight loss might help if I weren't allergic to starving myself. I'm trying water aerobics for some low impact exercise to improve my mobility, not to lose weight but if it happens that's okay. It's a nice atmosphere and I'm not the only fat woman there. I haven't heard any snarky comments about being the biggest bathing beauty in the pool and nobody has asked me to balance a ball on my nose. I get enough of those acrobatics jumping through flaming hoops at work anyway.



Hey, Sue - If she rides, send her over. We have a few extra bikes here. We could probably get her outfitted.

And I'm not giving up on you either. Some day, maybe TFSue will stand for Trail-Floggin' Sue. I'll bet Art's a Screamin' Demon on a bike too.


----------



## TallFatSue (Jan 12, 2012)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Hey, Sue - If she rides, send her over. We have a few extra bikes here. We could probably get her outfitted.
> 
> And I'm not giving up on you either. Some day, maybe TFSue will stand for Trail-Floggin' Sue. I'll bet Art's a Screamin' Demon on a bike too.


Trying to imagine myself as a biker babe and I like it! First things first though, for now I'll be taking it one step at a time. My health is still good, it's just that I've reached that point in my life when I need to make some changes to keep it that way. Old habits are hard to break so if I take it slow and steady I should stay ahead of the curve. Curves are good, ya know.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 13, 2012)

TallFatSue said:


> Trying to imagine myself as a biker babe and I like it! First things first though, for now I'll be taking it one step at a time. My health is still good, it's just that I've reached that point in my life when I need to make some changes to keep it that way. Old habits are hard to break so if I take it slow and steady I should stay ahead of the curve. Curves are good, ya know.



I guess that my gal (the redoubtable Mrs Ho Ho) just decided one day that she would rather keep riding her fat-tired bike than stay home, fat and tired. But seriously (before I'm banned for life, either because of anathema or bad puns) there are a lot of good biking threads and posts on these boards which cover just the sort of things folks like us would like to know. 

I just wish I could put more money (or action) where my mouth is. We are half way through a winter very rare for Minnesota - no snow and not that cold, really. We're seeing temps above freezing during a time when - 30 F is not uncommon. I see bikers out all the time, all bundled up of course. No Lance Armstrong look-alikes out there now. I've been tempted to crank up the bike, but time and energy weren't there. But it won't be long now . . .


----------



## cinnamitch (May 20, 2012)

Well dammit, I'm here. 50 as of 3 days ago. Pfft.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 20, 2012)

Welcome! I know how you feel.............I have 2 more years here and then off I go to the 60 group. But ya know, it's ALL good!


----------



## HOTSSBBW (May 21, 2012)

I am 52 years young, and lovin' my life!! I love this site, and all you wonderful, beautiful people!!


----------



## imfree (May 21, 2012)

HOTSSBBW said:


> I am 52 years young, and lovin' my life!! I love this site, and all you wonderful, beautiful people!!



Welcome to Dimensions Forums, HotSSBBW, glad to see you enjoying yourself in these forums.:happy:


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 21, 2012)

Welcome HOTSSBBW! Come on in the water is fine.;-) My name is Kara and I have been around ........uh.............a long, long, long time. Right, Conrad?


----------



## Webmaster (May 22, 2012)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Welcome HOTSSBBW! Come on in the water is fine.;-) My name is Kara and I have been around ........uh.............a long, long, long time. Right, Conrad?



Yup. Must be, like ... what? Four or five years since we met 

Good to see you on these age-grouped forums again, Kara. After all, I believe I created them based on your suggestion.


----------



## plumplingdumpling (Jun 1, 2012)

well...here I am. Smack in the middle at age 54. Recently widowed, learning to be single again. Some days are good, some are not so. My health is good, except for my knees which ache alot these days. Alleve is my friend. Interesting to read the posts in the forum and hopefully to find some like minded friends close by. pd


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome , PD! Good to see you here on the 50s forum! Hugs, Kara


----------



## bbwbud (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome PD and everyone to the 50's board! A great decade to be and to have been born in!


----------



## bbwbud (Jun 5, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *I almost want to take on that challenge..............as a 50-something female*



Go ahead, you know you want to!


----------



## ssbbw4m4 (Jan 29, 2013)

new to this site but, glad to see others in their 50's here. the problem I have is, when I was young, I either had no money and lot's of spare time or, no money and no spare time. But, now I am 56 and have been retired for 2 years by choice. But now I have the money and the time but, it get's harder to meet someone when 'over the hill'. anyone into white sand beaches and clear water in southern asia?


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 8, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


> Well dammit, I'm here. 50 as of 3 days ago. Pfft.



Happy Birthday to you! I turned 50 in July.


----------



## Blockierer (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm a 58 year old regular. Dim is the place where I've learned to be an avowed FA. Yes, Dim changed my life.
And, fat ladies, you can be beautiful at any age.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Blockierer said:


> I'm a 58 year old regular. Dim is the place where I've learned to be an avowed FA. Yes, Dim changed my life.
> And, fat ladies, you can be beautiful at any age.



dang right we can baby......


----------



## bbwbud (Apr 1, 2013)

Redhotphatgirl said:


> dang right we can baby......



And red, you have that perfect sexy mature woman combo of naughty and knowledgeable. I'm 53 myself, but you define the hot older woman


----------



## Dromond (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll be here in a year's time. Leave the light on for me.


----------



## Ohio Lady (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am 53 years young and enjoying life in the 50's.


----------



## nomorediets (Nov 19, 2014)

just turned 50. cant believe what is happening to me. this fetish has taken over my entire life. why now?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 11, 2014)

nomorediets said:


> just turned 50. cant believe what is happening to me. this fetish has taken over my entire life. why now?



A fetish about turning fifty??


----------



## chocolate desire (Dec 20, 2014)

Hello Echo echo......


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Dec 23, 2014)

nomorediets said:


> just turned 50. cant believe what is happening to me. this fetish has taken over my entire life. why now?



Taste? Maturity? You don't drink wine out of a box, do you?


----------



## Dromond (Jan 2, 2015)

*waves to all the 50+ folks*


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 25, 2020)

TallFatSue said:


> Trying to imagine myself as a biker babe and I like it! First things first though, for now I'll be taking it one step at a time. My health is still good, it's just that I've reached that point in my life when I need to make some changes to keep it that way. Old habits are hard to break so if I take it slow and steady I should stay ahead of the curve. Curves are good, ya know.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 25, 2020)

TallFatSue said:


> Trying to imagine myself as a biker babe and I like it! First things first though, for now I'll be taking it one step at a time. My health is still good, it's just that I've reached that point in my life when I need to make some changes to keep it that way. Old habits are hard to break so if I take it slow and steady I should stay ahead of the curve. Curves are good, ya know.


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 25, 2020)

Where are all these lovely ladies now?


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 25, 2020)

Sue (i.e. TallFatSue) This reply is totally out of context but I haven't logged into Dimensions recently and don't know the protocol to contact you directly.
This attempt to contact you is motivated by a post that An(gel) saw on Dave Stybr's newsletter (maestrodjs) - lengthy, articulate, referencing husband Art, and including an iconic picture of a very cute plump young lady. I tried first to contact you at the last known address I had for you but it bounced - expected because you said that you were going to change it.

So why am I trying to contact you? Well, at age 82, my mind and my body both slip a gear now and then. I am not a recluse at all. We have a large circle of physical and on-line friends, all of whom we keep in touch with via e-mail or USPS, but it occurs to me that I do miss Dimensions. I have made a number of physical friends which began as Dimensions contacts, and thank God for every one of you. 

I still bike, though in November 2019, I took a fall and broke my femur, just short of the pelvis. The surgical fix went fine but i have residual soft tissue damage which has made it difficult to bike. I finally gave up and bought a step-through. That's working fine, at least until I can resume riding one of my other bikes. Between An(gel) and me, the garage is getting rather crowded with bikes.

By the way, today is our 30th wedding anniversary, and we are still totally in love. We have a joke we play on the waitress (or waiter) in the restaurants. We like to sit on the same side of the booth. We explain that we are on our first date. Of course, it did start 30 years ago.

Here's a big, virtual hug for all of you who remember Old Ho Ho


----------



## Tad (May 25, 2020)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Here's a big, virtual hug for all of you who remember Old Ho HoView attachment 136194



I remember you, and had been low-key worried about you when you hadn't posted for a while. Delighted to hear from you (and that you are finding a way to keep biking! My wife has been looking at the step through bikes too, because of some knee and balance issues).

Virtual hug to you, and don't be a stranger, please


----------



## Barrett (May 25, 2020)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Here's a big, virtual hug for all of you who remember Old Ho Ho



I'd partake in the group hug (thank you, Ho Ho!), but in my current condition, I think everyone will have to come to me.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 26, 2020)

Tad said:


> I remember you, and had been low-key worried about you when you hadn't posted for a while. Delighted to hear from you (and that you are finding a way to keep biking! My wife has been looking at the step through bikes too, because of some knee and balance issues).
> 
> Virtual hug to you, and don't be a stranger, please


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 26, 2020)

Tad - I have four bikes (including the step-through). I had several others, now in the posession of my grandchidren. My wife has just one - the Raleigh C-200 we bought 30 years ago, when we married. I've shrunk a bit as I have aged and have had to modify my bikes, or buy new ones, in accordance with my dimensions (not that kind - I have tipped the scales at 160, +/- a lb. for years Mrs. Ho Ho is 20 years younger than I am and only improves with the years. She is 'substantial', but very strong! We started biking together when we were first married, though both of us had considerable biking experience prior to that. We have averaged, conservatively, about 600 miles per season. Do the math.

I hope this crazy right-leg mobility problem goes away with time and exercise. Meanwhile, the step-through seems to work fine.

One trick I found, even before my broken hip, was a hydraulic saddle mount. Controlled from the handlebars, it lowers the saddle for mounting, raises it for pedaling, and drops if for dismounting. This assures that no clothing gets caught on the saddle as your feet touch the ground during a stop.

It's been years since I had the balance to do a cowboy mount, where you put your foot on the pedal (left foot for me), start the bike rolling, then swing the other leg over the rear tire and saddle. I have to stand on the ground and swing my leg over. This was fine until I broke my hip. The crazy thing is that my right leg was undamaged and yet has lost mobility. We do have a treadmill and stationary bike, so are able to maintain aerobic fitness. Our gym is closed due to COVID-19, which deprives me of the many upper body exercises I do, and need to augment leg strength, until things heal. I do some elementary upper body work at home, but can't match what is available at the gym.

There is nothing - NOTHING - in life to match a loving partnership over 30 years, but having a PFL (partner-friend-lover) who is also a biker augments even that.

Barrett - Your Pooh cartoon is hilarious. I'm adding it to my collection.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 3, 2020)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Sue (i.e. TallFatSue) This reply is totally out of context but I haven't logged into Dimensions recently and don't know the protocol to contact you directly.
> This attempt to contact you is motivated by a post that An(gel) saw on Dave Stybr's newsletter (maestrodjs) - lengthy, articulate, referencing husband Art, and including an iconic picture of a very cute plump young lady. I tried first to contact you at the last known address I had for you but it bounced - expected because you said that you were going to change it.
> 
> So why am I trying to contact you? Well, at age 82, my mind and my body both slip a gear now and then. I am not a recluse at all. We have a large circle of physical and on-line friends, all of whom we keep in touch with via e-mail or USPS, but it occurs to me that I do miss Dimensions. I have made a number of physical friends which began as Dimensions contacts, and thank God for every one of you.
> ...


I am terribly sad to share with you that the mystery of TallFatSue and her engineer hubby Art was solved. Many had noticed that the same posts, word for word were posted over many different social platforms. Back in the yahoo groups, special women’s groups, and even here at dimensions. The posts were repeated and while the intro might change the bulk of the stories stagnated. Eventually it was determined by a previous Administrator of Dims that TallFatSue did not actually exist, she was a character that was used for many years to talk about this fantasy of all o er body massages and a Funny little guy named Art. Another internet Bigfoot debunked.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 6, 2020)

DragonFly said:


> I am terribly sad to share with you that the mystery of TallFatSue and her engineer hubby Art was solved. Many had noticed that the same posts, word for word were posted over many different social platforms. Back in the yahoo groups, special women’s groups, and even here at dimensions. The posts were repeated and while the intro might change the bulk of the stories stagnated. Eventually it was determined by a previous Administrator of Dims that TallFatSue did not actually exist, she was a character that was used for many years to talk about this fantasy of all o er body massages and a Funny little guy named Art. Another internet Bigfoot debunked.



Oh wow! I always did wonder about the whispers and rumours about "her". Mystery solved. Funny and also a wee bit creepy.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 6, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh wow! I always did wonder about the whispers and rumours about "her". Mystery solved. Funny and also a wee bit creepy.


It was.a man doing the writing. There was t much in the way of too much creepy happenings. Just the repetitive nature of the posts and the ever absent Art. TFS was a ledge end for quite a while.


----------

